
Lunatic Python - scrollaway
http://labix.org/lunatic-python
======
scrollaway
This isn't mine (so no Show HN); I found it a long time ago and just found it
again by going through my backlog.

Also of interest: "Simple Lua-Python Parser" for Lua structure
deserialization:
[https://github.com/SirAnthony/slpp](https://github.com/SirAnthony/slpp)

------
brudgers
A fork on Github that claims Python 2.7 and Lua 5.1 compatibility:
[https://github.com/bastibe/lunatic-
python](https://github.com/bastibe/lunatic-python)

